# Hochspannungsmastproblem



## Keule666 (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute, habe mir eine neue Stelle angefüttert wo noch keiner bis jetzt sein Bein auf den Boden gestellt hat. Es gibt bloß ein kleines Problem. Über dem Platz geht ein ziemlich tief hängender Hochspannungsmast mit Seil lang. Am Tag kein Problem mit dem werfen, aber abends hab ich immer einen braunen Kackstift in der Hose beim werfen.|uhoh: 

Was würde, oder könnte denn passieren wenn man dort mal ausversehen in so ein Spannungsseil wirft??
Kriegt man eine gewischt und ist tot? Leitet die nasse Schnur nicht, oder etwa doch? Leitet geflochtene oder Mono Schnur eher??

Sicher wäre ein anderer Platz das beste, aber habe dort fische beim fressen gesehen da wurde mir ganz warm ums Herz.:q 




Eure Keule


----------



## Elwood (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es ein Hochspannungsmast ist wohl eher ein Mittelspannungsmast 1-50KV oder ein Niederspannungsmast bis max 1000Volt. Das Problem ist wenn du einen dieser Masten mit deiner Schnur erwischst biste höchstwahrscheinlich unter der Erde!|smash: 

Für einen Menschen ist die maximale Berührungspannung bei 50Volt Gleich oder 120Volt Wechselspannung, ausserdem hälts du ja deine Rute in der Hand wenn das passieren sollte d.h. du stehst dabei auf dem Boden du bist sozusagen geerdet und der Strom fliesst über deinen Brustkorb(Herz) zum Boden. 

Bis jetzt ist das ja alles reine Theorie  kann mich nicht entsinnen das jemandem schon mal sowas passiert ist, ausprobieren würde ich es trotzdem nicht! Wenn du diese Stelle aber unbedingt befischen möchtest dann vielleicht mit einer Kurzen Rute auf geringe Distanz und seitlich auswerfen!

MFG#h


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Sind denn Köderboote erlaubt?


----------



## Noob-Flyer (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Hab mal mit nem Blinker über eine Leitung geworfen, ich lebe noch. Die Leitung war aber ca.50m von mir entfernt. Es unbedingt zu oft ausprobieren würde ich aber nicht.#t


----------



## Laserbeak (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Bei uns in der Gegend hat es vor Jahren einen tödlichen Unfall mit einer Angelrute gegeben. Man vermutet, dass der Angler mit seiner Kopfrute die Leitung berührt hat.
Also das ist auf jeden Fall tödlich.
Und im Gegensatzt zu meinem Vorposter Elwood halte ich nichts von dem Spruch, man sei dann geerdet.
Das hat auf jeden Fall auch mit der Besohlung und der Grundfeuchte des Bodens zu tun.
Die Idee mit dem Köderboot finde ich sehr interessant.
Kann man auch für kleines Geld selber bauen / umbauen.
Ist auf jeden Fall billiger als .......


|rolleyes


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

moin,

ich habe es auch schon geschafft mit nem Wobbler an ner Geflochtener Schnur über ein Stromkabel zuwerfen.#h

Passiert ist nichts, doch ich habe die schnur geklappt, weil ich es nicht riskieren wollte, dass die Drillinge sich dort verhängen oder ähnliches


----------



## addy123 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Wie lang sind die Isolatoren auf dem Mast?
Das man vllt. mal in etwa die Spannung schätzen kann.
Eine Kohlefaserrute sollte man unbedingt von Freileitungen fern halten!!!
Der elektr. Widerstand dieser Ruten ist fast/gleich Null, somit ein guter Leiter!
Der elektr. Widerstrand monofiler Schnur dürfte sehr hoch sein, da Kunststoff. Selbst nasse monofile Schnur dürfte noch einen hohen Widerstand haben!? Da kein durchgehender Wasserfilm auf der Schnur ist.
Süsswasser hat außerdem auch einen hohen elektr. Widerstand, je nach Verschmutzung.
Salzwasser tendiert zu einen guten Leiter, wegen des Salzgehaltes (NaCl2).

Nasse geflochtene Schnur sehe ich eher als leitfähig an, da sie die Feuchtigkeit besser aufnimmt.

Habe noch einen interessanten Link gegoogelt:
http://www.nextline.de/uploads/27/fol4_01.pdf


----------



## Tomalion (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Naja wenn man erst mal davon ausgeht, das Plastik keinen Strom leitet, sollte eigentlich nichts passieren, wenn man über einen solchen Mast wirft.
Hat man jedoch diese Geflochtete, mit Bleiseele oder vergleichbares glaube ich kaum, das das gut geht.
Bei alten Angelruten steht ja auch noch drauf, das man die von Hochspannungsleitungen vernhalten soll. Das hat den einfachen Grund, das Carbon, oder die anderen Materialien Strom leiten. (Sache mit der Kopfrute)
Ich frage mich nur, ob bei 1000Volt eine Gummischuh reicht, oder ob da nich doch was überspringt?


----------



## grintz (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Tja das mit dem Köderboot wird wohl die einzige risikolose Alternative sein.... oder aber du schaffst es Strippen mit Knicklichtern über die Leitung ne befördern...
So als Landefeuer bzw Einflugschneise quasi :q

Aber mal Spass beiseite, es ist wirklich nicht so ohne ! Denn sollte es wirklich zu nem Überschlag kommen fließen enorm hohe Ströme (nicht die Spannung ist das eigentliche Problem) die dich nach aller Wahrscheinlichkeit das Leben kosten...

Ich würde es eben mit nem Köderboot versuchen, oder aber vor Ort ne Alternative austüffteln !

so long


----------



## Keule666 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Habe ja das Fishfeeder Professionel mit allem Schnick Schnack. Ist aber dort verboten.#q 



Eure Keule


----------



## bennie (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

benutz es und nimm die leitung als vorwand.... vllt versteht dich dann einer wenn jemand meckert


----------



## Elwood (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

@Laserbeak das mit der Erdung war kein Spruch sondern es ist nunmal so. Darf ich zitieren "Die *Erdung* ist eine elektrisch  leitfähige Verbindung mit dem Erdboden." Fachbuch für Elektro und Metallberufe!

Des mit dem Futterboot ist ne gute Idee!!!#6


MFG
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boden_(Bodenkunde)


----------



## Keule666 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Wenn die mich dort im Verein mit dem Boot erwischen kassieren die es ein. Bin ja schon 2 mal damit unangenehm aufgefallen.|rolleyes 

Habe vorhin mal versucht mit ner 9ft Stalker Rod hinzukommen (werfen) reicht aber leider nicht ganz aus.

Muss ich halt einfach ein bisl arg aufpassen beim werfen im dunkeln.|engel: 



Eure Keule


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



grintz schrieb:


> Aber mal Spass beiseite, es ist wirklich nicht so ohne ! Denn sollte es wirklich zu nem Überschlag kommen fließen enorm hohe Ströme (nicht die Spannung ist das eigentliche Problem) die dich nach aller Wahrscheinlichkeit das Leben kosten...




Schwachfug ...
Ich bezweifle mal ganz stark das eine Angelschnur ob geflochten oder Monofil überhaupt leitfähig ist , und wenn doch hat sie einen so hohen Wiederstand das bei dir nichts mehr ankommt .
Selbst bei komplett Nasser geflochtener (und vor dem werfen ist sie ja nichtmal komplett nass) dürfte besonders leitfähig sein.

Ein hoher Strom KANN bei dir aber garnicht ankommen da vorher  die Schnur verglühen würde ...


Mit der Rute würde ich aber nicht gegen den Leiter kommen das könnte sehr ungesund werden ...
Dürfte aber eher für Stipper interessant sein ^^


----------



## addy123 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

@Kochtoppangler

Hoher Strom --> Für den Menschen ist alles über 30mA (0,03A) ein hoher Strom (lebensgefährlich) wenn er den Weg übers Herz findet! Und dazu reichen 0,2 Sekunden!!!

Der Strom resultiert aus der Spannung (hier die Freileitung) und dem Widerstand des Anglers (Schnur, Rute, menschl. Körper, Erdung--> Berührungspunkt mit der Erde).

I=U/R

Also, ich würde mich nicht auf Experimente mit einer Freileitung einlassen!!!!#d 

Obwohll ich selber schon in eine 20kV-Leitung (kann auch 10kV nur drauf gewesen sein, Isolatoren waren von der Größe 20kV) gefeuert habe, war bei den dazwischen liegenden 20m nix über meine Mono zu spüren!


----------



## meckpomm (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Moin

Ich würde auch nicht dazu raten ein Futterboot einzusetzen. wenn verboten, dann verboten. Aber man könnte ja durchaus auch die Montagen rausschwimmen, baden stellt ja meist kein Problem dar... Hab auch schon mehrfach Stromleitungen mit Kunstködern überworfen, gab kein Problem. Bin aber auch ein kerniger gesunder Junge. Was mir aber beim Angeln unter Hochspannungsleitungen oder unmittelbarer nähe aufgefallen ist, dass die Batterien der Bissanzeiger schneller leer sind besonders die der Funkbox... 

MfG Rene


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



addy123 schrieb:


> @Kochtoppangler
> 
> Hoher Strom --> Für den Menschen ist alles über 30mA (0,03A) ein hoher Strom (lebensgefährlich) wenn er den Weg übers Herz findet! Und dazu reichen 0,2 Sekunden!!!
> 
> ...



ebend würd aber sagen das unsere Schnur unter ungünstigsten Bedingungen immernoch locker einen Wiederstand von 10M hat .

und 110kV / 10M = 11mA


Im Zweifelsfall könntest deine Rute ja mit einer flexiblen Kupferleitung Erden , dann bist auf alle fälle auf der sicheren Seite :q


----------



## Raabiat (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



meckpomm schrieb:


> (..) Was mir aber beim Angeln unter Hochspannungsleitungen oder unmittelbarer nähe aufgefallen ist, dass die Batterien der Bissanzeiger schneller leer sind besonders die der Funkbox...



kannste doch einfach direkt anschliessen...sitzt doch direkt unterm Strom :q:q


----------



## duck_68 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Das "Überwerfen" von Freileitungen kann einem aus anderer Sicht auch noch richtig teuer zu stehen kommen. Wenn namlich die Leitungen vom Energieversorger von abgerissenen Schnüren, Bleien und Ködern gesäubert werden müssen. Habe gehört, dass da ganz schnell mal ein paar Tausend Euro zusammen kommen....


Gruß
Martin


----------



## addy123 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> ebend würd aber sagen das unsere Schnur unter ungünstigsten Bedingungen immernoch locker einen Wiederstand von 10M hat .
> 
> und 110kV / 10M = 11mA
> 
> ...


 

RICHTIG und GUT:m  :vik:


----------



## addy123 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Raabiat schrieb:


> kannste doch einfach direkt anschliessen...sitzt doch direkt unterm Strom :q:q


 
RICHTIG und GUT:m  :vik:


----------



## addy123 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Ich nehme am Montag einen Meter Mono und Geflochtene mit in die Firma.
Die spanne ich mal an den Kurbelinduktor! 
Ich traue da nicht dem Ohmmeter! 

Mit dem Testwissen werde ich einen Vergleichstest am Dienstag durchführen.
Da kommt meine Kollege aus dem Urlaub wieder.
Messe dann seinen Ohmschen-Wert zwischen Ohrläppchen (zu) Ohrläppchen. Natürlich mit dem Kurbelinduktor!!!

Werde dann hier eine lineare Analyse zwischen Länge der Schnur und dem Hirnschwund zwischen den Ohrläppchen bringen!

Hoffentlich gibt es eine lineare Gleichung!?:m


----------



## nordman (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

solange du nicht mit der rute in die næhe der leitung kommst, besteht keine gefahr.

wenn du die montage an die leitung hængst, passiert gar nichts! gerade die elektrikexperten hier muessten doch wissen, was passieren wuerde, wenn es tatsæchlich zum stromfluss durch eine angelschnur (die aus einem kunststoffmaterial ist, egal ob mono oder geflochten). der elektrische widerstand ist in diesem material enorm hoch, der querschnitt der angelschnur sehr gering. 
sollte es tatsæchlich zu einem stromfluss kommen, wuerde durch den widerstand soviel wærme freigesetzt werden, dass die schnur augenblicklich durchschmoren wuerde. zu einem stromschlag durch die angelschnur wuerde es definitiv nicht kommen.

gefahr besteht aber immer, wenn man mit einer kohlefaserrute in der næhe einer solchen leitung fischt, bei einer hochspannungsleitung kann schon etwas ueberspringen, wenn man die leitung nicht mal beruehrt, sondern nur in die næhe kommt.

aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du beim wurf mit der rute ohnehin nicht so nah an die leitung kommst.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Das die Schnur eh keinen großen Strom leiten kann hab ich ja schon geschrieben ...


Das mit dem Überspringen halte ich aber , ohne das jetzt verharmlosen zu wollen , für eher unwahrscheinlich .
selbst bei einer 110kV Leitung wäre das maximum bei extrem ungünstigen Bedingungen ein Überschlag von ca. 1m .

Wer mit der Rute so dicht an ne 110kV rankommt , der hats eh nicht anders verdient , sowas nennt man dann natürliche Auslese  :q 


Übrigens hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen das sehr häufig Hotspots unter Stromleitungen liegen , anscheinen sammeln sich die Fische dort gerne .
So richtig erklären konnt das aber noch keiner ...


----------



## sebastian (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

verdient hat mans dann also ? auch ne interessante einstellung ....


----------



## käptn iglo (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

ist halt angewandter darwinismus|bla:


----------



## Sholar (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



nordman schrieb:


> solange du nicht mit der rute in die næhe der leitung kommst, besteht keine gefahr.
> 
> wenn du die montage an die leitung hængst, passiert gar nichts! gerade die elektrikexperten hier muessten doch wissen, was passieren wuerde, wenn es tatsæchlich zum stromfluss durch eine angelschnur (die aus einem kunststoffmaterial ist, egal ob mono oder geflochten). der elektrische widerstand ist in diesem material enorm hoch, der querschnitt der angelschnur sehr gering.
> sollte es tatsæchlich zu einem stromfluss kommen, wuerde durch den widerstand soviel wærme freigesetzt werden, dass die schnur augenblicklich durchschmoren wuerde. zu einem stromschlag durch die angelschnur wuerde es definitiv nicht kommen.
> ...





sehr gutes Posting danke!!!

und für alle die geschrieben haben, das dann sehr hohe Ströme fliesen würden, das ist falsch, denn die Kraftwerke transformieren die SPannung so hoch wie sie ist, also 400kV z.b. um den Strom sehr gering zu halten. WOher sollen dann die hohen Ströme kommen????


Das ändert aba nix daran, wenn man dran oder auch nur in die Nähe einer solchen Leitung kommt, es wohl hinter sich hat!!!

Auch wenn es stimmt was nordman sagt und ich der selben meinung, ich würde abstand halten und mein Leben nicht für einen 30Pfd Karpfen opfern wollen, den mir wäre das trotztdem viel zu riskant!!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Sholar schrieb:


> und für alle die geschrieben haben, das dann sehr hohe Ströme fliesen würden, das ist falsch, denn die Kraftwerke transformieren die SPannung so hoch wie sie ist, also 400kV z.b. um den Strom sehr gering zu halten. WOher sollen dann die hohen Ströme kommen????



Dann kannst ja mal ne Hochspannungsleitung anfassen ...
Der Strom ist trotz allem noch groß genug um Röstfleisch aus dir zu machen wenn du pech hast ...

Wie bereits gesagt wurde I=U/R

Wenn U = 400 000 V und du kommst mit deiner Stippe an die Leitung dann hast du nen Wiederstand von unter einem M .

sprich du bekommst locker 400mA ab würd sogar schätzen das es das 10 - 100 fache werden könnte je nachdem was du nu für einen Wiederstand hast ...


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Hallo,

Ein schönes Thema zu dem ich auch ein paar Überlegungen habe.
In meiner Lehrzeit hatten wir auch das Fachgebiet "Freileitung".Unteranderem ging es auch darum wie man dem zur Winterzeit den auf den Leiterseilen festsitzenden Schnee/Eis enferhnen könnte , bevor die Seile so tief herunterhängen das man nicht mehr gefahrlos daunter langlaufen kann oder sogar reißen. Da mann nun schlecht kilometerlange Freileitungen abschalten kann , (die Energie wird ja gebraucht) und mal so mit ner Stange gegen die Seile kloppen das das Eis runter fällt , wurde  uns ne andere Lösung gezeigt....... Man nehme eine Schnur , schieße diese über das entsprechende Leiterseil und ziehe dann die Schnur auf den Seil entlang das das Eis / Schnee sich löst...... Diese Schnur wurde uns damals gezeigt. Vom Material her nichts anderes als die uns bekannt mono Angelschnur.
Sogesehen sehe ich bei einer mono Schnur keine Gefahr.

Zur geflochtenen Schnur.
Die Aussage das die geflochtene Schnur im Falle eines Stromflusses ( was ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte) in nullkommanix verglühen würde , mag vieleicht stimmen.Aber........ dann müßte ja dieser Strom über Seil ---> Schnur --> Angel -> Mensch ---> Erde geflossen sein. Egal wie kurz das ganze auch sein mag , der Strom der die geflochtene zum verglühen gebracht hatte  muß auch durch den Menschen gegangen sein. Ob das dann für diesen Menschen so ungefährlich ist........... testen möchte ich das nicht.
Generell aber hab ich so meine Zweifel ob die geflochtene Schnur , egal ob trocken oder nass überhaubt leitfähig ist.

Eine Überlegung zum werfen noch.
Ich stell mir vor das es wurftechnisch gesehen relativ schwierig ist nur ein Leiterseil zu überwerfen. Wenn ich die Flugbahn der Montage so betrachte halte ich es für warscheinlicher das das "Geschoß" gleich über mehrere Seile "segelt". Was dann passiert wenn die Schnur über mind. zwei Seile liegt und dann auch noch leitfähig sein sollte , ist ja klar. Elektrisch gesehen wär dann der Angler unten aus dem Schneider.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Wnn ich mal dazu komme, kanne ich mit unseren Messwagen  jewals ein Meter Mono und geflochtene mal mit 60 kV abdrücken.
Dann wissen wir mehr.
Auf ein Kurbelinducter würde ich mich nicht verlassen. So ein Ding gehört ins Museum...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Was dann passiert wenn die Schnur über mind. zwei Seile liegt und dann auch noch leitfähig sein sollte , ist ja klar. Elektrisch gesehen wär dann der Angler unten aus dem Schneider.



Könnte aber recht teuer werden wenns nen Überschlag gibt :q


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wnn ich mal dazu komme, kanne ich mit unseren Messwagen jewals ein Meter Mono und geflochtene mal mit 60 kV abdrücken.
> Dann wissen wir mehr.


So außem Bauch heraus würd ich sagen das beide Schnüre das vertragen.


----------



## addy123 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Erster Test, mit dem geliebten Ohmmeter.
1m Pfatschnasse geflochtene Schur, Messbereich 20 MOhm--> Anzeige unendlich!

Dienstag ist mein Kollege dran!!!:vik:


----------



## addy123 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wnn ich mal dazu komme, kanne ich mit unseren Messwagen jewals ein Meter Mono und geflochtene mal mit 60 kV abdrücken.
> Dann wissen wir mehr.
> Auf ein Kurbelinducter würde ich mich nicht verlassen. So ein Ding gehört ins Museum...


 

Hallo Tommi

Einen 60kV Messwagen :vik: geil, endlich was MODERNES!!!:m |supergri 
Würdest Du die Test's vornehmen?
Da ist ja wohl mal Bums dahinter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?
So könnten wir reale Testergebnisse unterhalb von ca. 110kV erhalten!!!

PS: Ich liebe meinen Kurbelinduktur!!! ... genauso wie den Schüttelsipp!!! (?):vik: 
... oder wars der Sepp???????????;+


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



addy123 schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi
> 
> Einen 60kV Messwagen :vik: geil, endlich mal was MODERNES!!!:m |supergri
> Würdest Du die Test's mal vornehmen?


Klar, sobald ich auf der nächsten Kabelstörung oder Kabelprüfung etwas Zeit habe, mach ich das mal.


----------



## addy123 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

@Tommi

DANKE, DANKE, wir zählen auf Dich!!!:m 
Einen Versuch wäre es wert!


@Gunnar N
Man merkt, Du bist vom Fach...#6


----------



## Re-FLeX (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

In der Fisch&Fang ausgabe 1 dieses jahres Steht Drin das die leute die unter einer Leitung angeln mehr erfolg haben...-
ich deke auserdem nicht das da was passiert ,wenn man auf passt...


----------



## friggler (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Unabhängig von der möglichen Gefahr für die Person ist es meines Wissens verboten im Bereich von Freiluft-Starkstromleitungen irgendwelche Tätigkeiten auszuüben die die Gefahr eines Kontaktes zur Leitung beinhalten.
Hierzu gehören Angeln, Drachenfliegen, Modellflugzeuge usw.

Die einzelnen Leitungen führen die unterschiedlichen Phasen, deren Spannung gegeneinander ~1,7 x (Wurzel aus 3) höher ist als gegen die Erde (bzw. Mittelpunkt/Nullleiter). Der Abstand der Leitungen zueinander ist so ausgelegt dass auch bei Regen kein Spannungsüberschlag stattfinden sollte. Wirft man eine Schnur darüber und zieht, kann die Leitung in Schwingung geraten und der Abstand der einzelnen Adern zueinander zu gering werden, so dass ein Überschlag möglich wäre.

Für eine Funkenstrecke gilt das Ohmsche Gesetz übrigens nicht wie bei festen Leitern ;-).
Der Wiederstand der Luft ändert sich und wird vergleichsweise klein, da es zur Ionenbildung kommt. Dadurch kann bei einem einmal erfolgten Überschlag die Funkenstrecke ein vielfaches der Anfangsstrecke betragen. D.H. wenn aufgrund der Spannung nur 10cm Luft reichen um einen Überschlag zu verhindern, sind wenn der Lichtbogen einmal zustande gekommen ist, auch Entfernungen von bis zu 3m und mehr!! kein Problem mehr. Dabei können auch nichtleitende Stoffe den Lichtbogen leiten.

Wenn tatsächlich die Gefahr besteht eine Hochspannungsleitung zu überwerfen würde Ich alleine wegen des möglichen Wirtschaftlichen Totalschadens darauf verzichten dort zu angeln, wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt dies sicher auszuschliessen. Auch wenn Dir kein körperlicher Schaden entsteht, ist die Gefahr dass Du anschliessend nie wieder Angeln darfst/kannst zu hoch.

Eine Frage sei mir aber noch gestattet...
Fährst Du mit dem Fahrrad zu deinen Kunden??
Mit 14 Jahren          Kaufm. Außendienstmitarbeiter ist schon toff...


Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Sholar (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Dann kannst ja mal ne Hochspannungsleitung anfassen ...
> Der Strom ist trotz allem noch groß genug um Röstfleisch aus dir zu machen wenn du pech hast ...
> 
> Wie bereits gesagt wurde I=U/R
> ...



Das weiss ich als Elektriker selber und ich habe nur gesagt das er gering ist nicht gleich null;D


----------



## addy123 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Habe gerade ein paar Folgen von "Alles Atze" via DVD gesehen!
Deshalb hier keine wissentschaftliche Abhandlung von ...

@Re-Flex
Pass schön auf, und beachte die die elektrotechnischen Abhandlungen der Fachzeitschrift "Fisch und Fang"!!!:vik:


----------



## Blackmax (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

ich gehöre auch zu denen, dies überlebt haben lol.
passiert ist gar nix... aber der augenblick in dem man merkt, dass man reingeworfen hat, ist horrorschau genug 
seitdem guck ich beim werfen lieber noch mal hoch...


----------



## Scholli79 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

@ Kochtoppangler:
Das mit dem Ohmschen Gesetz hast du aber nicht so ganz verstanden.

@ Keule 
besorg Dir ne Isolationsmatte und stell Dich beim Werfen drauf, dann gehst du auf Nummer sicher

Gruß Marcel


----------



## addy123 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Mit dem Ohrläpchen-Test komme ich nicht weiter.#d 
Kollege hat den Test rundweg abgelehnt!#q :c

Hatte wohl Angst vor den Krokoklemmen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Elwood schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Bis jetzt ist das ja alles reine Theorie  kann mich nicht entsinnen das jemandem schon mal sowas passiert ist, ausprobieren würde ich es trotzdem nicht! Wenn du diese Stelle aber unbedingt befischen möchtest dann vielleicht mit einer Kurzen Rute auf geringe Distanz und seitlich auswerfen!
> 
> MFG#h




Selbes Spiel, anderes Land gewesen

Kurzum:
Rute nass geworden, er hat die Leitung berührt... Den Rest Hast Du ja bereits geschildert.


----------



## Ronen (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Mal ganz im ernst...... ist dieses Risiko überhaupt noch kalkulierbar??? 

Wir haben auch nen Gewässer hier wo genau ein paar fette Stromleitungen drüber hinweggehen. Sieht zwar weit entfernt aus... aber mit nem guten Wurf locker zu erreichen.  >>> KLICK <<<

Kein Meterhecht und auch kein 60pfund Karpfen..... könnten mich dazu bewegen das Risiko in diese Leitung zu werfen einzugehen! 

Man merkt ja, dass selbst bei Leuten welche sich mit der Materie Strom auskennen, viel spekulation dabei ist wenn es darum geht diese Gefahr einzuschätzen!

Ich sag definitiv NEIN zu solchen riskanten Manövern auch wenn angeblich nur ein Restrisiko oder "*vielleicht*" gar kein Risiko besteht!

Grus Ronen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Scholli79 schrieb:


> @ Kochtoppangler:
> Das mit dem Ohmschen Gesetz hast du aber nicht so ganz verstanden.



Bitte um erkärung ...


----------



## carphunter-sobota (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

dafür gibt es doch spezielle Ruten! oder is das nur schutz vor dem Blitz?


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



carphunter-sobota schrieb:


> dafür gibt es doch spezielle Ruten! oder is das nur schutz vor dem Blitz?


Die Ruten, die du meinst sind ausdrücklich NICHT für den Einsatz bei Gewitter gedacht. (Carbon leitet)
Ich würde in dieser Situation lieber eine andere Stelle befischen. Bislang konnte das Risiko ja nicht ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Scholli79 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

@ Kochtoppangler



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> ebend würd aber sagen das unsere Schnur unter ungünstigsten Bedingungen immernoch locker einen Wiederstand von 10M hat .
> 
> und 110kV / 10M = 11mA



Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Ronen schrieb:


> Kein Meterhecht und auch kein 60pfund Karpfen..... könnten mich dazu bewegen das Risiko in diese Leitung zu werfen einzugehen! ............
> 
> .................Ich sag definitiv NEIN zu solchen riskanten Manövern auch wenn angeblich nur ein Restrisiko oder "*vielleicht*" gar kein Risiko besteht!


Das ist mit Sicherheit die sicherste Vorgehensweise zu dieser Thematik!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Scholli79 schrieb:


> @ Kochtoppangler
> 
> 
> 
> Wie kommst du darauf?


Ich glaube, Du hast da ein m zu viel.

110 000 V : 10 000 Ohm = 11 A


----------



## Scholli79 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

@Tommi
jaaaaa... so gefällt mir das schon besser
die Einheit M war mir unbekannt 

nichts für Ungut
war nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Ronen (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



> Das ist mit Sicherheit die sicherste Vorgehensweise



jo, und m.E. auch die einzig vernünftige!!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

10M = 10 Mega ohm ...

Glaub nicht das der wiederstand der Schnur über eine gewisse länge im kilo ohm bereich liegt ...
Und wenn wir die Stromleitung überwerfen haben wir ja locker 30 m Schnur zwischen uns und der Leitung , wird also wohl locker im Mega ohm bereich liegen ...

also 110 000V / 10 000 000 ohm = 11mA

Der Widerstand der Schnur ist natürlich nur nen seeeehr grober Schätzwert


----------



## bennie (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

zur not im letzten tageslicht die ruten auswerfen und dann bis zum ersten tageslicht liegen lassen


----------



## Keule666 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

in der Hoffnung das kein Fisch beisst?  :q :q :q 



Eure Keule


----------



## tarpoon (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

und vollruns werden rigoros ignoriert:q:q:q
aber bist du mit deinen 14 nicht noch zu jung zum nachtangeln:q:q:vik::q:q


----------



## bennie (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

mit liegen lassen meinte ich natürlich auf erneutes auswerfen z verzichten.... 

also nicht zur kontrolle einholen. wenn du 3 fische in der nacht fängst stehste doch garnicht mal soo schlecht da und kriegst noch ein wenig schlaf. der spot bildet nunmal die umstände.


----------



## addy123 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Ronen schrieb:


> Mal ganz im ernst...... ist dieses Risiko überhaupt noch kalkulierbar???
> 
> Wir haben auch nen Gewässer hier wo genau ein paar fette Stromleitungen drüber hinweggehen. Sieht zwar weit entfernt aus... aber mit nem guten Wurf locker zu erreichen. >>> KLICK <<<
> 
> ...


 
Bleib bloß von dieser Leitung weg!!!
Wenn ich das auf dem Bild richtig abschätze, handelt es sich um 110kV!????
... auf jeden Fall schon eine von den "GROSSEN"!!!

Ein evtl. Überschlag auf einen Menschen bedeutet, Ihr braucht für eine kurze Zeit keine Taschenlampe!!!


----------



## Keule666 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Denke so ein kleiner Stromstoß hat noch keinem geschadet.#t :vik: 




Eure Keule


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Denke so ein kleiner Stromstoß hat noch keinem geschadet.#t :vik:


Wenn Du wirklich mit 110 kV in Berührung kommst, ist der Stromstoss mit Sicherheit nicht klein.|uhoh: 

Morgen bin ich auf Kabelprüfung, ich hoffe dass ich dazu komme mal ein bischen Angelschnur abzuspannen.


----------



## Keule666 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

das wäre ja mal ein geiler Versuch. mach dann bitte mal ein paar Fotos davon und poste sie mal hier. Bin super drauf gespannt was passiert.#t :m 



Eure Keule


----------



## addy123 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Klasse Tommi!

Wenn der Versuch ordentlich mit nasser Geflochtenen läuft, kannst Du auch das Blitzlicht beim fotografieren auslassen!!!:vik: 

Warten auf Deine Ergebnisse!!!!!!!:m


----------



## rainerle (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

bei uns streiten sich auch die Gemüter, da wir an zwei Angelteichen Strommasten (mit Leitung) haben, sowie an einem Fließgewässer. 
Ich will nicht verhehlen, dass ich regelmäßig an einem Angelteich in Richtung Stromleitung werfe (die Biester / Karpfen scheinen genau zu wissen, dass sie von der 'direkten' Uferseite nicht beangelt werden dürfen) und dabei auch schon meinen Angstschiß hatte - ich hab natürlich anfangs rübergedonnert. Aber was soll ich sagen, kein Stromstoß (ich denke die Seitenschneider und Kabelzangen sind nicht umsonst mit Kunststoff isoliert). Seitdem sehe ich das Ganze unter dem Motto: "No Pain, No Gain"


----------



## Re-FLeX (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Also ich würde mir ein billiges verngesteuertes boot keufen dann würde ich da eine platte drauf montierenund den köder+blei und vofach drauf platzieren.wenn das boot an der stelle angekommen ist wo der köder liegen soll mast du den bügel zu und schlägst leicht an#6


bloß musst du dir dann überlegen wire du das boot sichtbar (im dunkeln) machst....



Mfg Lukas:m


----------



## karpfenbrausi (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Hi,

wir haben eine Leitung über unserem Vereinsgewässer. Da haben hundert Leute schon hundert mal (oder so) drübergeworfen - da passiert gar nix. Und fast alle Montage kann man einfach wieder drüberziehen.
Wenn allerdings zu viele Schnüre drin hängen, wird der Stromversorger in der Tat etwas ungehalten... dann kommt ein kleines Einhängewägelchen und macht das weg - unser Verein mußte nichts zahlen, aber wenn das öfter vorkommt dann sicherlich schon.

Und direkt drunter fühlen sich Kohlefaserruten interessant an 

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Wie versprochen habe ich heute die Prüfung vorgenommen.






Geprüft wurde jewals 1m (nasse)16er geflochtene und 1m (nasse) 30er monofile.
Prüfspannung war 60kV (60 000 V) Gleichspannung.




Es ist absolut nichts passiert.
Sogar ein erstaunlich niedriger Ableitstrom (max 8 µA) war zu verzeichnen. Geschweige dann ein Überschlag.

Sorry für die Fotos, sind nur Handy Pics. Hatte meine Kamera vergessen.


----------



## Ronen (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

Gute Sache Tommy!!!


Ich würde es trotzdem net drauf ankommen lassen!!!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Ronen schrieb:


> Gute Sache Tommy!!!
> 
> 
> Ich würde es trotzdem net drauf ankommen lassen!!!
> ...



Naja wenn bei einem Meter Schnur nichts passiert , dann dürfte 30 und mehr sicher sein .


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Ronen schrieb:


> Gute Sache Tommy!!!
> 
> 
> Ich würde es trotzdem net drauf ankommen lassen!!!
> ...


 
Ich auch nicht unbedingt :q .
Aber es war doch mal interessant so etwas zu testen.


----------



## Ronen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



> Aber es war doch mal interessant so etwas zu testen.



UNBEDINGT!!!

Muss aber sagen, ich bin von dem Ergebnis mehr als überrascht!

vor allem hätt ich drauf gewettet, dass die "nasse geflochtene" ordentlich was überträgt! 

Bin ich echt platt über das Ergebnis!!

Man lernt eben nie aus!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*



Ronen schrieb:


> UNBEDINGT!!!
> 
> Muss aber sagen, ich bin von dem Ergebnis mehr als überrascht!
> 
> ...


 
Bei trockener Schnur habe ich mir schon sowas gedacht.
Aber bei nasser, hätte ich zumindest mit einem höheren Ableitstrom gerechnet.


----------



## addy123 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hochspannungsmastproblem*

:m Tommi KLASSE!

Da hast Du uns echt weitergeholfen!
So hat das Rätselraten und Spekulieren endlich ein Ende!:vik: 

Die einzige Spekulation ist noch Schnur in Salzwasser, wobei ein Hochspannungsmast über Salzwasser eher selten anzutreffen ist!?


----------

